# March Madness at APTuning!!! Deals on APR - Hardware Installs - Exhausts - Intercoolers - Turbo kits



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*For March we are going to be offer great install prices on APR hardware. The sale covers installation of any APR hardware product. With APR having the highest quality products for almost all late model VW/Audi vehicles such as as MK4/MK5/MK6/B5/B6/B7/B8 chassis cars, including the 1.8T, 2.0T, 2.7T, 3.0T, and the 2.5, there is sure to be something for your car.

The discounts are as follows:*
*
ECU Upgrades:

Free Installation on virtually All ECU upgrades.













Exhaust Systems - Standard and RSC Systems:

Free install on virtually all turbo-back exhaust systems. 

Half-price install on most cat-backs or downpipes.













Front mount intercoolers:

Half price install on all intercooler systems.













Carbonio Intake systems:

Free install when purchased in conjunction with an ECU upgrade. 

Half-price install when purchased on its own.













FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade:

Free Install on any pump upgrade when purchased in conjunction with an ECU upgrade.

Free install on New HPFP upgrade when purchased on its own. 

Half-price install on Rebuilt HPFP upgrade when purchased on its own.
 












Turbo Upgrade Kits - Includes all upgrades from K04 to Stage3+:

Half-price install on any turbo upgrade kit.
 








*



*APTuning carries the entire APR product line and stocks virtually every part in-house!*

*Some exclusions apply. Please contact us for any questions of discounts not listed.

***Discounts are only valid if the parts are purchased from APTuning and in conjunction with the install. It is not valid on parts purchased elsewhere or used APR products bought privately. It also does not cover fees for additional upgrades to ecu's which have been upgraded previously, it is for new purchases only. Discounts are only valid at APTuning, for example if you buy an exhaust from us we do not pay to have it installed elsewhere!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Lets get that return money spent!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*There seems to be confusion and I assumed it was a given, but should have specified this originally: Discounts are only valid if the parts are purchased from APTuning and in conjunction with the install. It is not valid on parts purchased elsewhere or used APR products bought privately. It also does not cover fees for additional upgrades to ecu's which have been upgraded previously, it is for new purchases only. Discounts are only valid at APTuning, for example if you buy an exhaust from us we do not pay to have it installed elsewhere!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*to the top*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

On APR 93oct we netted peak gains of 50whp and 70wtq with just an ecu upgrade!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*APR spring into power sale now in effect!!!


APR Hardware Sale:
*
*APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
APR Supercharger CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*CRAZY DEAL HERE!!!

Help me win a bet with co-workers on how many ecu upgrades I can sell this month. 

$50 APTuning Gift card with purchase of a new 2.0T ecu upgrade* ($599retail)

*Limited time offer - only valid until I win the bet or my boss fires me for giving stuff away :laugh:

DO NOT hesitate!!!*










*Gift card is redeemable immediately or can be saved for future purchases, some limitations apply


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*$50 gift card offer ends Saturday!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Tomorrow is the last day for the extra specials we are offering!!*


----------

